# how to bring my pregnant girlfriend to uk?



## Matt Phillips (Nov 23, 2009)

hello everybody

i am in need of advice or to be pointed in the right direction about advice on visa or imigration or what the best option is.
my girlfriend is a philippine national and lives in manila,i live in belfast,northern ireland.(i am uk citizen)
she is pregnant with my baby,i would like to bring her here to the uk to have the baby.
we are not decided if we are going to permantly live together in uk or maybe in future go to philippines and live there.
to be honest i dont know what options we have or how to go about arranging this.help?????????????

matt


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Complicated situation.
She may be let into UK as a visitor (she will need a visa), but it's restricted to a maximum of 6 months and she has to bear all the cost of pre-natal care and childbirth, as she isn't eligible for free care under NHS. She will need a different kind of visa to come to UK specifically to have her baby.
To bring your girlfriend to UK to live with her permanently, she will need to apply for a partner visa, but there are strict conditions, including having lived together for 2 years. The fact she is pregnant with your child has little, if any, bearing on your application. It won't be easy or straighforward to get this type of visa (called settlement visa), as successful applicants can go on to stay in UK permanently and eventually be eligible to apply for naturalisation as British citizen. And there's a visa fee of £580.
See Husbands, wives and partners (INF 4)
If you are going to join her in the Philippines, you need to ask at the embassy for details.


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Please sick advise from your nearest citizen advise bureau , they will always point you to the right direction. If you are in Belfast , visit the law center (NI) 124 Donegall Street, they are very good in dealing with such issues...ask to see Anna Morvern .

tmash
Online-it-jobs
http://www.online-it-jobs.info


----------

